# Artest to LA?



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i got this fro lakerstalk.net but someone said they heard on 1150 sports xtra that the lakers are talking to pacers about sending payton, and butler to indiana for artest. but someone also said that butler cant be traded for 60 days, however would this deal work and do you like it?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Even if this were true we'd still be getting yet another SF.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

a very good defensive one at that


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Obviously, it's a good trade. However, I'm just not keen on trading Butler unless we get a big man in return. In fact, I'm really just not too keen on trading him at all.

I won't deny that Kobe/Artest/Odom would be sweet, though.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

and it allows us to convince fisher to stay


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Butler is not a good player, but he has great trade value.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> and it allows us to convince fisher to stay


Good point. Only problem is it still means Lamar would have to play PF, something I'm very uncomfortable with. Still though it's not like we're gonna win the title next year anyway so we need to think a little more long-term and getting GP out and retaining a younger Fisher and a younger player in Artest might be a good move.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Butler is not a good player, but he has great trade value.


You don't know what you're talking about. Caron's a heck of a player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> and it allows us to convince fisher to stay


Not if we'd have to wait 60 days. Fisher would already have signed with another team.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> i got this fro lakerstalk.net but someone said they heard on 1150 sports xtra that the lakers are talking to pacers about sending payton, and butler to indiana for artest. but someone also said that butler cant be traded for 60 days, however would this deal work and do you like it?


You guys gotta stop posting rumors that some dude from another board heard on local sports radio.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd do this trade for 3 reasons. 

1. Artest is a mean SOB.

2. To make the Pacers and even better team. To keep Shaq from winning because GP and Butler could help them more than just Artest.

3. Artest hates losing as much as Kobe does. He'd give us the lock down defender we need to take Kobe off of the other teams toughest perimeter guy. 

Tmac would be shuttering in his boots at the thought of Artest coming West. He'd likely face the Lakers in the playoffs. 

I don't think Bird likes Artest very much. He hates the antics which would play in LA much better.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

If Indiana is willing (which I doubt), I'd do it in a heartbeat. I've warmed up to Caron Butler lately but Artest is Artest. In other words, he's the best defender in the NBA. He's also a pretty darn good offensive player. He'll give you 15-6-4 a night at the very least. Imagine how much better both Kobe and Artest would be if they played against each other in practice. Kobe will never see a better defender and Artest will never defend a better one-on-one player. Every game would seem like a cakewalk to them. All we'd have to do then is sign a PG to the MLE.

PG-FA
SG-Kobe
SF-Artest
PF-Odom
C-Grant

That is a #4 or #5 seed in the West. It won't happen, though. :sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> If Indiana is willing (which I doubt), I'd do it in a heartbeat. I've warmed up to Caron Butler lately but Artest is Artest. In other words, he's the best defender in the NBA. He's also a pretty darn good offensive player. He'll give you 15-6-4 a night at the very least. Imagine how much better both Kobe and Artest would be if they played against each other in practice. Kobe will never see a better defender and Artest will never defend a better one-on-one player. Every game would seem like a cakewalk to them. All we'd have to do then is sign a PG to the MLE.
> 
> PG-FA
> ...


Yeah, I love all these dream scenarios.:yes: It's making me optimistic. 

1. Re-sign Kobe
2. Re-sign Fisher
3. GP and Butler for Artest
4. Sign Dampier

PG: Derek Fisher
SG: Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush
SF: Ron Artest...Devean George
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Grant
C: Erick Dampier

Ah, how great it is to dream...


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Artest to LA?*



> Originally posted by <b>erniejohnson</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys gotta stop posting rumors that some dude from another board heard on local sports radio.


 it came from southern california radio talk.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Indiana is NOT willing to do this trade, I don't care what kind of problems Indiana is having with Artest if any, they aren't going to let him go for the 'regressing but suddenly a hot commodity' Caron Butler and Gary Payton (you've got to think his value is lower than ever).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I don't think Bird likes Artest very much. He hates the antics which would play in LA much better.


And how exactly did you come to that conclusion? By reading rumors from people like Sam Smith and Peter Vecsey? These are the same guys who thought last summer that we were going to trade him for Brent Barry, who thought after we lost two games in a row in December that we were going to dump him, and who said a month ago that we were "desperately" trying to trade him.

Yet he's still a Pacer. Go figure. I guess Bird doesn't mind having him around after all.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Indiana is NOT willing to do this trade, I don't care what kind of problems Indiana is having with Artest if any, they aren't going to let him go for the 'regressing but suddenly a hot commodity' Caron Butler and Gary Payton (you've got to think his value is lower than ever).


Exactly I don't understand why Caron Butler is getting canonized. He's just a role player. Artest destroyed him so badly in the playoffs that Butler probably still hasn't recovered.

It's amazing how many team boards think they're trading for Artest this summer.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly I don't understand why Caron Butler is getting canonized. He's just a role player. Artest destroyed him so badly in the playoffs that Butler probably still hasn't recovered.
> ...


The Lakers fans need something else to talk about because they might go to sleep tomorrow knowing their team doesn't have Shaq or Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly I don't understand why Caron Butler is getting canonized. He's just a role player. Artest destroyed him so badly in the playoffs that Butler probably still hasn't recovered.
> ...


Pacers need a pg and can use Butler in a less effective way than Artest covering both places. 

Yall cats that have these Player usernames take things far too seriously you're not Artest man. He's not the greatest player in the league. 

Well I believe those guys when they say Bird isn't happy with Artest, he did blow off a season ending meeting didn't he. 

Bird doesn't seem like the type to like a player who can't really control himself that much. 

The Pacers would be getting the better of a GP/Butler for Artest trade. 

Just for your information Artest is just a role player also. 

He's not that special either, he plays tough D has a great will to win but he's not a go to guy and he can't really shoot as exposed in the Pistons series.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Indiana is NOT willing to do this trade, I don't care what kind of problems Indiana is having with Artest if any, they aren't going to let him go for the 'regressing but suddenly a hot commodity' Caron Butler and Gary Payton (you've got to think his value is lower than ever).


How is Butler regressing because he had knee surgery and got less shots playing with 2 more player in odom and Wade who control so much of the ball. 

I guess Shaq and Kobe both are regressing also because their stats slipped sharing the ball. 

He's not regressing he started slow because of injury towards the end though he came back.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Just for your information Artest is just a role player also.


Sorry, I have to disagree, he is an all-star.



> He's not that special either, he plays tough D has a great will to win but he's not a go to guy and he can't really shoot as exposed in the Pistons series.


He plays more than "though" D, he's probably the best perimeter defender in the L. He's not advertised as a "go to guy". 

Dude, the pistons shut Kobe down.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have to disagree, he is an all-star.
> ...


What is though D, Having trouble with your eyes. He is amongst the best perimeter defender not the best. 

Pistons shut Kobe down with triple teaming. I wouldn't call getting almost 23ppg being shut down. 

They shut everyone down Shaq and the whole league. Give it a rest shut Kobe down yeah right. 

Artest not advertised as a go to guy is that a joke or are you serious. 

Brad Miller was an allstar he's not a go to guy either .I'm not saying Artest can't play but lets not act as if he's some untouchable go to guy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers fans need something else to talk about because they might go to sleep tomorrow knowing their team doesn't have Shaq or Kobe.


The difference is that when Kobe signs with the Lakers (he will), the Clippers will still suck. :laugh:


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> How is Butler regressing because he had knee surgery and got less shots playing with 2 more player in odom and Wade who control so much of the ball.
> ...


Exactly man! Some people that haven't seen Caron play all that much just look at the stats and come up with the conclusion that he "regressed". The man was recovering from knee surgery!!!! He came along real strong toward the end of the year and in the playoffs. I think Caron can give much of what Artest will give you at a lesser price.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We would have to give up Odom to get Artest.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacers need a pg and can use Butler in a less effective way than Artest covering both places.
> ...


How is getting a washed up Payton and an unproven Butler the better end of the bargin for Indiana? Jamal Tinsley played better than Payton did last year, and he didnt play better than too many other PG's so thats saying alot.

Artest is NOT a role player, to say that is a joke. He was the 2nd option on the team with the best record in the league, and who did a hell of alot better in their series with Detroit than the Lakers, with two injured players on top of that. I would say that doesnt make him a role player. Was Scottie Pippen a role player? (I know, Artest is not Scottie Pippen)

And he IS the best perimiter defender in the league. I take it your one of the many people on the AK47 bandwagon this year. Have fun falling off when Artest gets DPOY again, or at the very least, first team honours.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Lakers would only have to wait 60 days to trade Caron if he's packaged with someone else. Of course since that's the plan in this situation, it doesn't matter, but that's just for future reference.

Also, if it was possible, I doubt the Pacers would do it at all, because Artest is simply too valuable to that team. Currently the Pacers have the best one-two punch in the league with O'Neal and Artest. Also Ron Ron is one of those guys who every offseason you'll hear about him being in the front office's doghouse, but he's simply too valuable for the Pacers to trade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> How is getting a washed up Payton and an unproven Butler the better end of the bargin for Indiana? Jamal Tinsley played better than Payton did last year, and he didnt play better than too many other PG's so thats saying alot.
> ...


Did you watch Payton play outside of the playoffs?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If indy is dumb enough to want to trade Artest, hell yeah I'd do it.

Butler is better then his stats indicate and is a good defender... but Artest would save Kobe a lot of energy on the defensive end, so he'd have more energy on the offensive side.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch Payton play outside of the playoffs?


I watched him moan and groan all of last year, and when it mattered get burnt by every opposing PG he played against in the playoffs.

GP was garbage last year, too bad he's coming back for another year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I watched him moan and groan all of last year, and when it mattered get burnt by every opposing PG he played against in the playoffs.
> ...


His attitude was a problem but he consistently was able to break the Lakers scoring slumps during the regular season more than any other Laker. He was also the main factor in George playing so well in the beginning. 

I'll take him over Tinsley.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I'll take him over Tinsley.


That's not really saying much.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Kobe*

If Kobe wanted to win he wouldn't launch up all of those BRICKS!! And he would avg more than 2.8 REB's in the Finals!!! Even Fisher avg 3.1 REB in the Finals. Kobe had a game with ZERO, thats pure lack of effort from an overrated punk!


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>hotel312</b>!
> If Kobe wanted to win he wouldn't launch up all of those BRICKS!! And he would avg more than 2.8 REB's in the Finals!!! Even Fisher avg 3.1 REB in the Finals. Kobe had a game with ZERO, thats pure lack of effort from an overrated punk!


:laugh: There sure is a lot of hatred directed toward Kobe out there. Coming from a fan of another team's that's more of a compliment than an insult.


----------

